# Can you move around in Spain on a non-lucrative visa?



## Miguel_Escobar82 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi! I'm wondering if one can get a non-lucrative visa and not have a permanent residence in Spain. For example, live in Barcelona for three months and then move to Granada for another three. Is a permanent address for the entire year of the Visa a requirement? Thank you for any help you can provide on this.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, provided you notify your change of address each time and apply for a new residence permit. If your move is only temporary, e.g. you are based in Barcelona, move to Granada for 3 months with the intention to return to the Catalan capital, no notification is needed.


----------



## Miguel_Escobar82 (Jul 11, 2021)

Joppa said:


> Yes, provided you notify your change of address each time and apply for a new residence permit. If your move is only temporary, e.g. you are based in Barcelona, move to Granada for 3 months with the intention to return to the Catalan capital, no notification is needed.


Thank you. In the example of a temporary move, I am assuming we would need to keep the apartment in Barcelona even though we're living in Granada for those three months. Is that right? Basically I'm trying to see if we can avoid paying for two apartments.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you don't keep your base in Barcelona, you'll have to change your address and get a new residence permit (TIE) issued.


----------



## Miguel_Escobar82 (Jul 11, 2021)

Joppa said:


> If you don't keep your base in Barcelona, you'll have to apply for a residence permit (TIE) for your new address in Granada.


Thank you.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

An address in Spain, permanent or otherwise, is not a requirement for an NLV which makes sense as you have to apply for it from outside of the country!

A move and resultant replacement TIE would be an administrative formality not like a new application, little different to changing the address for car registration or a driving licence.


----------



## Man le-mans (Dec 6, 2021)

I thought you had to be in a place for 1 year for the first visa


----------



## Miguel_Escobar82 (Jul 11, 2021)

MataMata said:


> An address in Spain, permanent or otherwise, is not a requirement for an NLV which makes sense as you have to apply for it from outside of the country!
> 
> A move and resultant replacement TIE would be an administrative formality not like a new application, little different to changing the address for car registration or a driving licence.


Thanks! Ah yes, this makes sense.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MataMata said:


> A move and resultant replacement TIE would be an administrative formality not like a new application, little different to changing the address for car registration or a driving licence.


Except that when you come to extend/renew your visa after a year, then after 3 years, not having a TIE with your current address may affect your chances of successful application.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

TIE holders are required to notify a change of address to the foreigner's office. But they don't require you to get another card with the new address, although you can if you want to. 

By the way, when you apply for your NLV they ask for an address in Spain. Some consulates actually want to see a 12 month rental contract while others don't (so you could put a friend's address, or an AirbnB address, for instance). You'd have to get in touch with your particular consulate to see what their requirements are.


----------

